# Big Trout Fishing 11/27/16



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

Big Trout Fishing has been much better as of late. The pic was from Friday...27" 6.5lb CPR'ed. Today was good producing a 7.25lber (only bite of the short day), but the winds were rough.

I'm close to my 8 booked trips in December but could add other dates if the weather allows, and will have availability in January.

Watch the weather closely for those great fishing days and if you're not on the books of your favorite Big Trout Fishing guide, you should be.

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------

